# Almost salsa time



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone puts anything unusual in their salsa to make it unique. Lookin like when they ripen I will have a bumper crop of maters, and looking to make lots of salsa.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Not too unusual, but this season I'm growing several different varieties of heirloom tomatoes so I'm hoping to make some funky colored salsa and/or pico de gallo.


----------



## Bruce William (Feb 11, 2004)

http://store.sunsweet.com/merchant2...oduct_Code=1272&Category_Code=PANTRY-CRACKERS

Joy's salsa mix+tomatoes=Good!


----------



## Slenky (Feb 11, 2003)

I have added culliflower to my salsa in the past and will probably again this year since I quite a few growing in the garden this year.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

As many different colored peppers as you can find makes it look really cool , 
_and _it's tasty


----------

